# Huge Week Coming Up!!!!



## djleye

Huge week for the Twinks coming up..........Chi-Sox first wrapping up with the Motor City "kitties" (at least I hope they are!!!!  ) this weekend.

I would love to see a sweep but would settle for just winning each series!!!

I can't see Silva doing much as per usual this year!! :eyeroll:

Any other predictions?? Tator, only try and predict teams that still have a glimmer of hope!!!! :stirpot: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Two or three seasons ago the Twins were in a similar position that they are in now only Detroit wasn't in the picture. There was a play at home plate where Torri Hunter slammed into the White Sox catcher and totally laid him out and was safe at the plate. It was a tone setter for the Twins run the rest of the way letting Chicago know that they meant business as they won the division. I think this week is that same sort of tone setting stage for whoever wants it the most. Definately a huge week to make a statement. Realistically I'm really just hoping with the injuries the twins have right now that they can keep pace and not loose too much ground.

Go Twins!! :beer:


----------



## Norm70

The was a great moment in that series goldy! I think that single play made the twins-sox rivalry. I think it was miguel olivo that got hit and broke his wrist. The sox claimed it was a dirty play.

This is a huge week, probably the biggest since 2004 for the twins. I think if they can just pull out .500 and keep up that will be good enough. they just can't lose any ground. I think this may make or break some careers for some of the players also. If they take a crap, I wonder if radke, hunter, or stewy will be gone? If they gain 2 or 3 will they go out and get another starter or an outfielder? Stay tuned!

Oh ya and *GO TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## djleye

Someone stated before that Radke cannot be traded, No trade Clause??? I don't know if that is true or not. I would bet that Stewart will not be back this year which means not back in MN ever, and Loshe????? Who wants him??? Wish they could find a way to get Soriano!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

ESPN.com is reporting from an anonymous source that the ChiSox are extremely close to a deal for Soriano.

I for one would like to see that deal fall through. There was also some noise being made about them picking up a pitcher from the Royals, I forgot the name however.


----------



## Norm70

radke is a 10 and 5 guy meaning he has been in the mlb for 10 years and 5 with the same team. He cannot be traded without giving the word. Usually there is a place in a players contract that will spell out teams he will or will not go to if they are asked about a trade.

It is the same thing that just happened to bob wickman, who was a 10-5 guy, he waived his no trade clause b/c the braves were a team he was willing to be traded to.


----------



## Tator

not sure if anyone was wondering but DLEE went back on the DL

FYI


----------



## 870 XPRS

djleye said:


> Any other predictions?? Tator, only try and predict teams that still have a glimmer of hope!!!! :stirpot: :lol: :wink:





Tator said:


> not sure if anyone was wondering but DLEE went back on the DL
> 
> FYI


  Damn looks like they are finally out of the pennant chase in the NL now. On a better note, how about them Giants sitting in 1st. Twins v. Giants in the series, I would be in heaven.


----------



## smalls

Back to back jacks by Cuddy and Babyface Morneau!

Let's get that pen going and take the first of the series!


----------



## Tator

I guess I'll have to follow the twinkies a little more now that teh cubs might, might be finally out of the race.

However, 1 month from now, after not making any moves before/after the trade deadline, they will fall behind the sox and lose the wild card to the yanks..........too bad huh

Tator


----------



## 870 XPRS

2 back with Santana tossin the rock tomorrow....I'm gonna go out on a limb and say ouch for the sox already. 1 game back of the wild card twins fans..........let's all sing along...."We're gonna win twins we're gonna score, we're gonna win twins watch that baseball soar. Knock out a home run shout out hip hip hooooray, ,,,,cheer for the Minnesota Twins today!!"

That song was a request from Dan "The Dazzleman" Gladden


----------



## KEN W

Radke has announced that he will retire after this season.....so he won't be traded.

Nothing against umpires......but wow did that ump miss the call on Tyner at home plate.Good thing Mauer followed with a homerun.

As for Soriano going to the Sox.....from what I hear Wash. wants McCarthy.....the best young pitcher in the Sox system.....he pitched a couple innings last night.22 years old,6'7"......nasty slider


----------



## djleye

The Sox have tried to make their team into the old Twins teams with Pitching and small ball that wins. They now have pitching that is failing and they want to revert back to the Sox of old (that the Twins routinely spanked), by getting as many big sticks as they can, ie, Soriano. The upside of him though is that he also has speed and plays the game the right way!!!!


----------



## KEN W

djleye said:


> The Sox have tried to make their team into the old Twins teams with Pitching and small ball that wins. They now have pitching that is failing and they want to revert back to the Sox of old (that the Twins routinely spanked), by getting as many big sticks as they can, ie, Soriano. The upside of him though is that he also has speed and plays the game the right way!!!!


Right.....downside is.....his defense isn't to great.And he is a rental for 2 months.Look for him to wind up a Yankee next year.Is that worth giving up your number 1 pitching prospect.Terry Ryan decided last year it wasn't.


----------



## Norm70

I have heard rumors about carlos lee coming to the twins? Any substance to this? It woulld be a huge addition, but i think they would have to get matt garza for him. Garza could be our #4 or #5 starter by even next week if silva takes another crap on the mound.

Also Loshe is probably gone, when Gurrier( excuse my spelling) comes back. I saw this on espn


----------



## djleye

Code:


Terry Ryan decided last year it wasn't.

Good Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have to hand it to Ryan, at least he trys and usually does the right thing with the resources he has. Tony Batista being the huge exception!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator

carlos lee may be an off season deal, I see him with milwaukee for the rest of the year


----------



## djleye

8 1/2 out of first and 1 back in the wild card. They may not make it, but at least we get some exciting games in July, and August and hopefully September as well!!!!! Who woulda thunk that back in June!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This Sox series has been sweeeeeeeet. Except the umps are really calling some poor games.

Looks like I'm taking the laptop to the couch this afternoon as the Twinkies are on in 45 minutes. Too bad it's Silva....


----------



## djleye

I hope Silva can pull a gem out of his ***. I actually trust Lohse more than Silva at this point!!! Pretty Sad!! :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye

Tigers win, Twins up 3-0, bottom third!!!!!!! :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS

:jammin: :jammin: *BAM* :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Great game...!

Life is good.


----------



## njsimonson

Break out the Broom.

Now lets hope big D goes the same way as the Sox! And, yet another reason to cheer against the Yankees!


----------



## Tator

Hustad, did you get that saying from the outdoor channel with Lee and Tiffany?? Life is good life is fine...............life is fine........

mmmmmmm she's

N
I
C
E
!
!
!

I tape it and probably watch it about 3 times a week : )


----------



## KEN W

Should be a full house at the HHH Dome this weekend....need to win 2 out of 3.


----------



## goosebusters2

Lets hope the twins can sweep the tigers like they swept the sox, with liriano, radke and santana pitching it is a distinct possibility


----------



## Tator

is there enough room on this wagon for me????

here come the twin fans out from their hiding..... : )


----------



## roostman

this was posted by Tator:i see the 2nd half of the year the twins run into a little tougher schedule, you'll all be doggin em in about a month, you'll see. make sure someone rememebers this post, I want it reposted in 1 month!!!!! maybe 1 1/2
it has been a month since you ran your Cub loving mouth off about the Twins and now you want to jump on the band wagon? What a Traitor, maybe you should change your name from Tator to Traiter! Go Twins!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Good call roostman, you must be a pirates fan. Not to call anybody else out that jumped on the wagon, but if you go to the Twins blow up page and look at the first post from djleye. I think someplace in there it says,, "They are NOT goiung to make the playoffs this year." I calmly told him to take it easy and not to loose the faith too early. I see that he followed my words. Bold statement out of roostman though, having to battle the sox, detroit and the likes of some of the best teams throughout the rest of the year. You really went out on a limb there.


----------



## 870 XPRS

This one is for Tator though,,,,,make sure you read the description at the top.

http://break.com/index/think_he_will_co ... _flip.html


----------



## djleye

In my defense 870.............This is one of the best runs in the history of baseball. On the FAN yesterday they were saying that the year the tigers won it they started out 35-5 or something and the Yankees had a similar streak recently. But other than that this streak is uncomparable!!!!!

I would have bet the farm that they would not be playing any games that mattered in the second half, but I am damn glad they are. It makes summer so much more enjoyable!!!!!


----------



## Tator

roostman, has it been a month and a half since I made that statement???????? I still have 15 days buddy

and by the way, I'm sure you hven't been here long enough to know it, but I am actually a twins fan also and am loving their streak. 2 fav teams, cubbies just happen to be my #1 team. maybe it's cuz I like the color blue, I don't know. haha, but no, I grew up with grace, sandberg, dawson, maddux, and the likes. loved watching them play

NEXT YEAR IS OUR YEAR!!!!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

About time the Twins win in Detroit.


----------



## Tator

twinks pitchers getting a little shook up, here comes the downfall

now don't everybody jump off all at once now!!!! haha


----------



## R y a n

What the heck happened to Liriano? Why did he pitch the other day if his arm was sore?

:eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Chris Hustad said:


> About time the Twins win in Detroit.


Radke WWWWWWWWWWW



> twinks pitchers getting a little shook up, here comes the downfall
> 
> now don't everybody jump off all at once now!!!! haha


Just to add on that note..............

Twins 1/2 game out of the wild card

Cubs 9 1/2 games out..............OUCH

I won't freak out , but OUCH............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Yeah...don't everyone jump off all at once now. Especially because the Twins have three division titles in the last 5 years. Oh and two World Series rings in my lifetime. How many rings does this year make for the Cubbies?

Just because Liriano is down, doesn't mean the Twins are out of it. Besides, I was cheering for the Twins in 86, the mid-90s, and every season since I can remember. There isn't a wagon to jump off for me.

Wah-waaaah. I hope the Cubs DO win the wildcard in the NL. That way when the Twins take the AL wildcard, the Cubs can get swept by them in the World Series! :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Same here Nick......I've been a TWINS fan since my mother let me skip school and stay home and watch Pedro Ramos beat the Yankees 6-0 in their first game.That's the game shown in the movie 61 where Maris recieved his MVP award. from the year before.

Course I'm a bigger Vikes fan and I'm getting antsy to see them play this year.


----------



## Tator

> Yeah...don't everyone jump off all at once now. Especially because the Twins have three division titles in the last 5 years. Oh and two World Series rings in my lifetime. How many rings does this year make for the Cubbies?


boy that almost reminds me of an 870 quote, I think the only thing he can bring up in an argument is anything that has happened in the past

the past is past, the present is now. let's talk anything now or the future from here on out or don't speak at all :eyeroll:

ok sorry, just not into the whole 10 years ago thing


----------



## 870 XPRS

How about the twins are up 1-0 right now on Detroit and are in the thick of the wild card race. Is that present enough for you???


----------



## Tator

I hear ya barkin dogg


----------



## roostman

Tell me how the Yankees go into the seventh with a no hitter and up 7 -0 and darn near blow the game? The Sox are scary! But the twins are a half game up on the wildcard, gotta love it. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

Oh yeah...and there's still Santana. :lol: Bring on Boof!!!

I still can't believe I was able to pick Morneau up off the FA wire in Fantasy Baseball after the All Star break. Best pick up of the year. Course I traded Nathan at the end of May. I always have one screw up each season!


----------



## Tator

i see liriano possibly done for the season

have the twins management been taking suggestions on how to handle their pitchers from the cubs organization???? I would highly not recommend!!!!!


----------



## smalls

I think it's likely we won't see Liriano back this year. The last thing any of the Twins front office wants to see is another mark prior situation. Even if we are in the midst of a playoff race, that's no reason to ruin a career. The MRI results came back clean again, but as long as there is any pain at all he will likely be a cheerleader from the bench. He's thrown many more pitches than he ever has before and he may just have a "tired" arm. Imagine if we give him 6 weeks off, we're still in the race, and we get a fresh Francisco to run the stretch from Sept. 20 through the end of the season...

It does disappoint me be Radke has been very good as of late so we still have a solid 1-2 and an incredible deep bullpen that we will need to utilize early in the game with some of the other starters. My new favorite Twins pitcher......NESHEK!!!

His line last night went something like 2/3 IP, 2 SO on 6 pitches. I don't know if this is another Hideo Nomo where it will take the league awhile to get used to his delivery (which looks something like a cross between a Tolstoy production and palsey) then his mystique will be lost, but as long as he gets outs right now I don't care.


----------



## Tator

this is not news twinkie fans wanted to hear. I honestly believe without him, they won't have a chance to keep up in the WC race. Sorry for the reality check.

as always
tator


----------



## 870 XPRS

I need to see Garza pitch tonight before I make any doom and gloom predictions. If he turns out to be even close to all the talk, we'll still have 3 solid starters and the chance of still being in the race if Francisco were to return. What would startle me would be the fact that much of the Twins fate would be resting solely on the shoulders of two 22 year old pitchers. I still think Rondell White is the MVP of the AL by the way................


----------



## Norm70

smalls said:


> It does disappoint me be Radke has been very good as of late so we still have a solid 1-2 and an incredible deep bullpen that we will need to utilize early in the game with some of the other starters. My new favorite Twins pitcher......NESHEK!!!
> 
> .


You what amazes more about radke is he his pitching with a torn labrum. Its hard enough to just make a throwing motion with that injury let alone be a major league pitcher.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Great outing for Garza, hopefully it doesn't shake him and he can come back strong.

2.2 IP, 8 Hits, 7 ER.............OUCH, but he had 2 strikeouts.


----------



## Tator

:withstupid:


----------



## 870 XPRS

:withstupid:


----------



## 870 XPRS

Do you want more, or do you want to call a truce with me......let it ride tille the fantasy season and then we'll talk.


----------



## Tator

it's quarter after 4 am for god's sake

GO TO BED

you won't have enough energy for the draft today!!! haha, perfect
that #11 pick is looking better and better

no truce.......yet



> 2.2 IP, 8 Hits, 7 ER.............OUCH


that's all that needed to be said, good luck with your garza



> I need to see Garza pitch tonight before I make any doom and gloom predictions


now may I have your predictions??????


----------



## 870 XPRS

870 XPRS said:


> :withstupid:


It's right above these words....


----------



## Tator

right above those words it says 870 XPRS wrote.........and than the guy holding "I'm with stupid" is right below it pointing up towards your name, any other quick quips out of you?????? stupid???

Tator


----------



## Norm70

Tator, you have to admit that sign is funny and i amsorry you are cubs fan. I feel for you b/c i am a vikes fan. 

Say where ru guy located in se nodak. I just moved back the area. I grew up in SE nodak. Just wondering if you were close to oakes.


----------



## Tator

Yeah..... my bad, i'm the dumbest piece of **** alive.


----------



## Tator

:withstupid:


----------



## Tator

:withstupid:


----------



## Tator

Norm, don't get your sports messed up... My allegience is with the purple and gold. I just don't mess around with the teams that don't mean a damn to anybody. Pencil the vikes in at 10-6, and Norm get off my back the cubs shots are getting pretty old, at least i'm dedicated to my team. You've probably went from the White Sox to the Twins and back to the Tigers 3 times this year.


----------



## Norm70

Nope i have been a twins fan since i was born. I remeber the bad years. I remeber eric shulstrom starting for the twins just as well as i rember lirano


----------



## njsimonson

Even though Twins are about to go 1-and-3 against the Jays, I gotta say, it was really impressive watching Pat Neshek. I think he's gonna be a great pitcher for the club.

So far this season, 19.2 IP and 29K...even though its mostly in losing situations, you can't ask much more from a young guy like that. Only 2 ERs too. Pretty good.

Time for Mr. "Fans Brought To Their Feet" Nathan to close it out.

Cleveland is next. I'm going to the TC to see Twins/Cle on Thursday, Twins/ChiSox Friday, and then to Milwaukee to see Brews/Hou. Should be a fun roadie!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

With the Sox just 5.5 behind the Tigers, this next week could tighten things up even more. The Sox host KC :roll: and Detroit goes to Boston. We need to take care of Cleveland so that Chicago comes in to town with us right there with em' ... Go Twins!


----------

